# How Soon Did You Become Pregnant After A MC??



## xxxjessxxx

Well after having a drama with the previous pregnancy, of bleeding - thinking I've lost it, finding out I haven't then losing it a few days later, my question is 'How soon did you become pregnant after a mc?'

Me and OH have been :sex: 3-4 times a day since day 4 of the bleeding just as it was settling off :blush:

I've recently noticed pregnancy symptoms are appearing again... Is this possible? I also have just a niggling feeling in my head that I am again.

I was 8w4days when I lost the lil bean on 02/05/11
Bleeding was heavy but come to a finish on around 06/05/11 (Day 4)
Had spotting the next day and the nothing. 

SO was from 02/05/11 - 07/05/11

My cervix went low and soft and I had EWCM on 11/05/11

I know my friend was pregnant a week later after a D&C when they worked out her dates.

Is it possible to be pregnant this soon? 
...Or is it my body playing tricks on me :shrug:


----------



## SurMama

I had a missed miscarriage in Nov. Of 2011 and had D&C by Nov. 19th, and now I am pregnant again, (conceived 6 months after loss) & praying everything is going great this time!


----------



## MrsAgar

I had a miscarriage at 13 weeks in August 2010 and it took me until January to feel emotional ready to try again. We started trying Jan. 17 and I got my BFP Feb. 20 :happydance:


----------



## doggy121

i had my mc in july last year after trying for a good yr, i then from good advice from a friend started charting my cycles useing toni weichlers / takeing charge of your fertility and by zoneing in on my ov days we timed sex accordingly and caught on the 3rd cycle after, i'm under no illusion that had i not charted then i would have not gotton pregnant so quick, i was amazed at the info i found out even down to my cervical mucus playing a huge part in 'showing' me when i was most fertile, ttc useing this method though 'killed' all the romance involved in lovemakeing for me and DH as i was like a woman possesed and DH said (a lonnnng time after) i was to and emotionally it was hard for him seeing me so desperate and sad when for the first two mths i didnt catch, he was a happy man when we did tho for a whole barrel of reasons!


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies, sorry for all you losses and congrats on all your new sticky beans.

We had a MMC at 10 weeks in January and decided to NTNP and this month after 3 cycles we got a BFP yesterday.

They say you are more fertile after a loss but should only try when you are emotionally ready, goodluck xxx


----------



## Narla83

Hey hun, sorry for your loss.:hugs:

I m/c'd on the 28th march at 6+2 I didnt o my first cycle after but did with my second cycle and got my BFP!!

Good luck.:flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

SurMama: Aww hun, I'm sorry to hear that and I am praying for you too!! xx

MrsAgar: Wow that was fast! I'm soo happy for you and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy :) x x

Doggy121: Yeah it is depressing - it was when we we're TTC before the MC, and I know now after it, if we dont catch it, it will get me very down. That sounds like a good help with TTC, I may have to consider it if we don't catch it within these next few months :) Fingers crossed for a lovely pregnancy for you :) x x

Mwaah: I'm sorry to hear that hun, me and OH are also NTNP, and congratulations on your bfp!!! I bet your thrilled, I have all my fingers crossed that it shall be a wonderful pregnancy for you :) x x

Narla83: It's ok hun. Aww I'm very happy for you! I've had more symptoms recently too so I really do hope this is it and not my body being plain old nasty - Congratulations too on the bfp :) :) x x


...also... if I was pregnant, does anyone know of any tests that could pick it up yet? Would it be possible too?


----------



## lintu

I had a MMC in jan, first bleed 6 wks later then a 35 day cycle. I got my :bfp: the next cycle so 4 mths but 2 cycles :hugs: good luck huni xxxx


----------



## maggieme

I got pregnant 2 cycles after my first mc at 11 weeks. My second mc was at 5 weeks and got pregnant immediately. They used the day of my mc to date the pregnancy. My 3rd mc was at 10 weeks and I had a D&c and am pregnant now after 5 cycles. I wish you the best of luck. Not sure when a good time to test would be. I didn't test till I was already 6 weeks pregnant with the pregnancy that I had immediately after a mc. I did have a suspicion for a week or two, but thought it was impossible. Waiting to find out sucks. Maybe buy a lot of cheap test strips and test every couple days? Good luck and sorry for your loss.


----------



## honey08

after my first mmc it took 9mth, after a mc im stil waiting 13mth now :?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lintu: Ouou that sounds promising, Im sorry to hear about your MMC, but fx'd tightly for your little sticky bean now :) x x

Maggieme: I'm sorry to hear about your MC's hunny, I've ordered 3 IC's and waiting for them to arrive - I really do hope that this is it :) x x

Honey08: I'm sorry that it's taking so long - have faith though hun, I shall pray and wish that baby dust is coming your way :) :dust: x x


----------



## Vicyi

I MC at about 6weeks and fell pregnant again the first or second time we dtd after the bleeding stopped. Our DS has now just turned 13months and everything was fine during preg x


----------



## Nichole

I had a mc at 5 weeks at the end of January and got pregnant again at the end of march


----------



## debzie

I was diagnosed with a mmc on the 2nd november and lost via medical management on 5th November. Fell pregnant on my 5th cycle following the loss.


----------



## fides

I had a natural m/c in late October/early November, which i don't count as a cycle; we got pregnant on the 4th cycle after that.


----------



## Alpinestars

I conceived 2 weeks and 3 days after I miscarried naturally at 9wks +1 day I'm currently 6wk+4days I've been away for 2 wks and I must say it's been quiet difficult to actually believe I am pregnant again so soon ! I tested -ve with hpt 10 days after mc began so I started using OPKs I am so lucky and thankful everyday that I was fortunate to conceive first cycle I have done 20+ tests since just to check !!! My last test a cb digi which read pregnant 3+ wks on monday It's proving mentally quite tough being pregnant so soon, but I don't know if it's ever easy after the pain of a mc

Love
Jo
X


----------



## Embo78

I had a mmc in September after trying for 11 months. Was pregnant again in November. Another mmc in January and am now pregnant again.
After the first mmc I caught 2 weeks after I stopped bleeding/spotting.
With this one it was after 2 cycles but we caught first try :)


----------



## Jox

Sorry for your loss.

My son was born sleeping at 36+2 weeks preg on 2nd Jan 2010, i got BFP 6+2 weeks later (no af in between) and my rainbow was born 8 months and 11 days after his big brother...

xxx


----------



## Rowan75

sorry for your losses everyone :hugs::hugs:

I had a mmc last July and last November and am pg again now - it took a long time to fall pg the first time but we seem to have had no trouble ttc since so Im figuring the old cliches are true for us


----------



## readytta

So sorry for everyone's losses xx

I fell pregnant 1st month ttc in October then mc at 10 weeks.
Waited 1 cycle then fell pregnant first month ttc, then mc at 5 weeks.
Waited 1 cycle again then fell pregnant first cycle ttc so have everything crossed that this time things will work out better


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thankyou for your replies everyone and I'm very sorry to hear about all your MC :(
I still have my fx'd this is it - nearly went sick this morning as I was so nauseous!!
Baby dust to you all lovelies :) x x x


----------



## Lizzy73

Sorry to hear about everyone's losses. Unless you've had a miscarriage I don't think you can even contemplate how soul destroying it is.

I had a miscarriage in early February of this year, got my period in Mid March and fell pregnant from that cycle. I couldn't believe my luck!

Am currently just short of 10 weeks and hoping and praying that this one makes it. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thankyou Lizzy73 
It definitely is, but the ambition to become a mother in woman has something special in it because we never stop trying :)
Aww I'm happy for you hunny and I hope I get the same luck as you! :D x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I fell pregnant two weeks after my early miscarriage. Sadly I then went on to lose Isabella too :cry:

After losing her I fell pregnant within 3 months xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

VickieH1981: I'm so sorry to hear that hun big hug :hugs:
I hope I become pregnant quick like you too :) x x


----------



## 1985princess

i had a misscarriage at nearly 8 weeks on the 3rd of feb and got a positive test again on 5th march doctor dated me from misscarriage but midwife said no it wasnt possible and dated me 2 weeks after i was finally put for my scan last week when midwife thought i would of been 12 weeks and i was 14w6d so i fell pregnat 3 days after misscarriage just wish the midwife would have listened to me or the doctor as because i was then to far on to have all the checks done. good luck to you:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kristinb3

We got pregnant again the 4th cycle after the miscarriage. We started trying right away.


----------



## christinajosl

I had a miscarriage last month (6 weeks ago) I found out this passed Monday that I'm pregnant again. Im so nervous and a part of me wont let me believe it fully, although I have gotten 7 positive pregnancy test. Im doing my head in thinking about it:wacko: Im scared because tomorrow is when AF should arrive accroding to my ovulation date. The problem Im now having, is that I think in my mind its trying to compaire to when I left off from last preganancy and symptom spotting symptoms I wasnt having last pregnancy.. if that makes any sence. (im a bit tired sorry) 
I wish everyone the best of luck and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone who is ttc


----------



## steph.

I had a miscarriage at the end of March. I was 7 and a half weeks but baby was growing very slowly (he only grew 2mm in a week but still had a HB when I started bleeding) and only measured 6 weeks. I started bleeding on the 29th and stopped around the 4th April. We decided to not try again for a while but to my great surprise I never got a period after it and am now 7 weeks and 5 days. By USS it means I got pregnant around the 17th of April which was less than 2 weeks after I stopped bleeding. Really hope this one sticks. Best of luck!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

1985princess: Wow! So were you testing everyday or every other day? So far I've had bfn's on 25miu, there were some extremely faint shadowy lines at one point but they've gone. That's amazing just 3 days after!! I do hope I'm as lucky as you hun :) x x

kristinb3: sorry to hear of your loss but I'm very happy for you that you got pregnant again :) Did you suspect that month that you were pregnant again? x x

christinajosl: I can imagine I'll be just as nervous as you when I become pregnant again. I'm just going to think to myself this is a whole new pregnancy and this one IS meant to be. Also if you've had a miscarriage, and become pregnant again soon after, it's only something like 6% chance you'll miscarry again - don't let yourself be a statistic hun, your pregnancy will be fine :) xx

steph: I'm sorry to hear of your loss hun, wow 17th April? That is soon, I'm really hoping and praying I'm in this month. Best of luck to you hun! xx

:dust: Baby Dust To All Of You :dust:


----------



## Audraia

After my first miscarriage I got my bfp at 10dpo, I only know when I ovulated since I was using OPK's. I didn't have a period in between, just got pregnant straight away. Just had a miscarriage at 9 weeks, and I'm trying AGAIN with no period, just got my positive OPK so hoping in about 2 weeks I'll know again! I would say test, can't hurt. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I'm sorry to hear of your losses hun, but I do hope your luck with a quick bfp last time will be a sticky bfp this time :) :dust: x x


----------



## Lilygarden

We miscarried early March, at 5 weeks 2 days. I had a slightly longer cycle (30 days to my normal 26-27) and then my next cycle I bled for an annoying 19 days. I ovulated on day 26, and am now 6 weeks 4 days. So, on the second cycle. We did start trying right away.

Good luck to everyone trying right now. It can happen!


----------



## gingercat

I just found out last week that I am pregnant again after miscarrying our first baby on the 13th February 2011. Hubby and I are delighted. Obviously a little nervous but hoping and praying for a happy, healthy pregnancy this time round xx


----------



## 1985princess

xxxjessxxx said:


> 1985princess: Wow! So were you testing everyday or every other day? So far I've had bfn's on 25miu, there were some extremely faint shadowy lines at one point but they've gone. That's amazing just 3 days after!! I do hope I'm as lucky as you hun :) x x
> 
> hi no i have lupus and it had flared up which made me test couldnt believe it to start with but very nervous this time.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: i wish you all the luck


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lilygarden: Aww Im so happy for you hun, best of luck with your sticky lil bean :) x x

Gingercat: Congratulation hun :) I'm sure everything will go absolutely fine!! x x

1985princess: Aww hunny I"m truly so happy for you! Hopefully I have the same luck :D x x

Still no AF. Was due yesterday, but don't want to get hopes too high as obviously I heard AF is all over the place after a MC x x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I just found out I'm pregnant this morning after losing my baby at the end of January.


----------



## ASBO_ALI

mine have been various... 5 miscarriages, one live birth and currently 9 weeks pregnant now. Had one miscarriage and was pregnant literally 5 days later... they found 2 placentas so it could possibly of been a loss of a twin? This time round we miscarried and fell pregnant about 6 months later.... xx


----------



## truthbtold

4 months.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

JohnsPrincess: Im sorry to hear that but congratulations hunny!!! :) x x

asbo_ali: I guess everyones different - AF still isn't hear yet though so I'm not out yet! :) x x


----------



## lm81

I mc'd in August last year, had one Period (Spetembers) and then found out end of October I was expecting again.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww Im sorry to hear about the MC, but looks like everythings gone fine this time! Wow 35 weeks! I bet your getting excited as it's not long till you meet your LO :)
Were you trying after your MC or were you waiting for one AF? x x


----------



## teddygrahams

I had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks in Jan 2011, had a D&C Jan 14th. Four months later I'm 5 weeks pregnant. Just hang in there!!


----------



## Junebugs

I also had a missed miscarriage. I had some complications and ended up bleeding for over a month. After finally getting a doctor to listen to me i had a D&C and i am now almost 5 weeks pregnant 4 moths at D&C (3 cycles). I only started trying in cycle 2.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im sorry to hear your losses hunnies :hugs:
But I'm happy for you both you caught that eggy! Fx'd everything will be fine :)
Still no AF yet, 6 days let, lots of symptoms, but haven't taken a test in a few days so who knows! x x


----------



## mommydreamer

I'm so glad I found this thread. I delivered my baby boy at 17 weeks on June 2nd. His little funeral was yesterday. Everyone has been telling us we can try again and that they WANT us to try again, but I'm absolutely terrified. I want to thank all the ladies for answering, especially the ones who had healthy pregnancies after a miscarriage. It gave me so much hope. Dh and I decided not to try, but not to prevent. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mommydreamer: My heart and thoughts go out to you right now, I'm so sorry to hear that. As long as you and your OH feel ready to then go for it. I hope things turn out best for you in the future to come! :) x x x :hugs2:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello,

Third cycle after a natural miscarriage. We did not try on the cycle directly following the m/c (doctor's orders), we did not fall pregnant the second cycle, but we did on the third cycle! 

Best of luck to you, and I'm very sorry for your loss.

Heather


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww I'm sorry for your loss hun, but hopefully this been is as sticky as it needs to be to give you a H&H 9 months :) x x


----------



## greeneyes26

Ok heres my story i had implantation spotting April 18, 2011 got my BFP April 25, 2011. Started spotting May 2,2011 diagnosed with a MMC May 8, 2011 had an US May 11 to be sure and was give 100mg injection of Methtrexate to get rid of left over fetal tissue. Stopped bleeding May 19th, BD on may 22-23 had EWCM started spotting light pink and loads of discharge may 25 (sorry for TMI) went off and on some days alot and some days nothing. June 2 started bleeding lightly and still am but what i dont understand is im now having symptoms similar to what i had b4 i knew i was pg?? my boobs r hurting on the sides and the nips r sore, im having difficulty sleeping but always tired, stuffy nose and dry cough, heartburn, nausea(which i didnt have last time at all)....i cant be pg again if im bleeding again but why am i feeling these symptoms? im so confused by the whole thing but am keeping faith it will happen again for us soon!! has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## Audraia

Well, I posted in this thread before, I had two miscarriages back to back, never had a period in between, and just found out today I'm pregnant again, no period since my last miscarriage. I'm obviously extremely fertile. Now just hoping for a sticky bean!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

greeneyes26: Sorry to hear this hun, and you could be hun, I thought I was - had every symptoms again but stronger from even when I was pregnant and started bleeding today - but I have my finger's crossed for you hunny :) x x


----------



## CKJ

Took 6weeks for my cycle to return after a natural mc at 5weeks i then opk'd n got pregnant that second month, good luck! Xxx


----------



## greeneyes26

xxxjessxxx said:


> greeneyes26: Sorry to hear this hun, and you could be hun, I thought I was - had every symptoms again but stronger from even when I was pregnant and started bleeding today - but I have my finger's crossed for you hunny :) x x

thanks but i really donno it feels like i am but im spotting so i really donno whats going on with my body this mc has been so different from my last one which was natural...got a dr appt on the 21st so hoping ill get some answers then. thanks again for ur reply :)


----------

